# Kestrel



## PensFan_87 (Jun 20, 2010)

I was just browsing the internet and came across this bike from bikes direct http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/talon_road_force.htm

is this the same bike that most lbs sell??


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

PensFan_87 said:


> I was just browsing the internet and came across this bike from bikes direct http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/talon_road_force.htm
> 
> is this the same bike that most lbs sell??


Not a single LBS within 50 miles of me still sells Kestrels, but yes, it is.


----------



## PensFan_87 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lifelover said:


> Not a single LBS within 50 miles of me still sells Kestrels, but yes, it is.


Thats what I thought. There is a guy like 20 miles away from from that sells Kestrel.


----------

